# NBD: Yamaha RBX375 Content



## Lon (Mar 6, 2011)

So, this is the G0 machine i got to eliminate the excuse of "no bass available, recording in vain"

Strung up with 45, 65, 85, 105, 145 agreed

and *NO* the concrete did not scratch anything, i put it down very carefully


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful! 

FYI, the model is RBX375


----------



## Bevo (Mar 7, 2011)

Those guys make great guitars and motorcycles!

Looks good and that big ass big string you can use to catch whales with after!!


----------

